

Docker has a new competitor - preillyme
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/google-others-eye-new-alternative-docker-cloud-computings-next-big-thing/

======
preillyme
Some of Docker’s earliest supporters now believe that the company behind the
technology, also called Docker, has strayed from its original mission, and
they’re exploring a new project that aims to rebuild this kind of technology
from scratch.

------
preillyme
CoreOS is building a container runtime, Rocket (coreos.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8682525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8682525)

------
glibgil
The lede was buried at the end of the article. “We intend to collaborate with
Docker. We can contribute these ideas back to Docker.” I hope that is the
case. This will be interesting.

~~~
preillyme
Yeah glibgil I hope that everything ends up back in Docker. I don't really
like having so many different approaches to solving the same thing.

